# Drive Unit Control



## tks007 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok,

So i'm currently working on controlling a rear drive Model S D unit.
I'm in need for CANBUS logs so please if you have or know one to find share it with me...
(we can discuss compensation for the help)

I made a C# GUI app so i thought to post some pictures.










I don't have any commercial objective with this project. But the future obviously will depend on the fact if i get it running myself or not.

For the data analysing i use wireshark.


----------



## tks007 (Feb 16, 2020)

Up kick! Any one? Willing to compensate for it? If we as a DIY forum solve this mystery we will have Tesla DU option to control our selves. If i end up buying a controller i obviously cant and wont do that...


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

tks007 said:


> I don't have any commercial objective with this project. But the future obviously will depend on the fact if i get it running myself or not.


Why not open-source everything on Github? Then if you succeed or fail, others can pick up the torch and run with it.

I wish I could be of more help, but I don't know much about Teslas. I know that several people have "cracked" the protocol, though. You might try one of these forums:



openinverter forum - Index page





Endless Sphere - Index page


----------



## tks007 (Feb 16, 2020)

The protocol is not the issue. I just need logs then it soon will become clear how it works. I have error bit screens and gear change etc. working the only thing missing is a magic packet. And to work that out I need at least one extra log.

Thank you very much for your response.
I will check the links. 

Again thank you very much. You took the time to drop something.  Feeling quite alone on this subject although it could help everyone.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Heh, get used to it...This is still very niche stuff, and a lot of the talent in play is trying to build a business out of the knowledge. I get it, but I think open-sourcing all this stuff and collaborating would raise the tide for all ships, and get a lot more people into the hobby by reducing costs dramatically!


----------



## tks007 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok i solved it, the engine runs on the bench. Need now to figure out the remaining of the signals and lets see if i get it out of limb mode.


----------

